# Yet another question! lol, smelly water?



## logansmomma1228 (May 2, 2010)

I switched to fluorecsent lights today and as I took the hood off I noticed a small pungent smell, almost like a sewage smell. I don't even have fish or plants or anything in it my tank yet, it is still cycling? Anyone know what could be causing this? Is it normal?


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Is it a "pond" smell? A lot of the times smelly water comes from something going foul in your tank. Maybe some component of your substrate is rotting?

I say this because my tank is more or less a tiny pond right now. I wouldn't say it stinks, but it definitely has an odor not unlike your average pond


----------



## logansmomma1228 (May 2, 2010)

Sort of, my tank is still cycling but I have gravel substrate.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

It's normal. Especially if you have a hood on it which creates a closed environment. Wait until you stock it with fish and/or plants. You'll notice a different smell. And, depending on substrate, the smell can vary even more.


----------



## Zeke (May 10, 2010)

Put some Carbon In your Filters it will help take away the smell.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Yes buy filter cartridges that contain carbon because it removes color and odor. Or do what I do to save money by make your own cartridges. Make it with polyester fiber from walmart, your old cartridge casing, and carton of carbon from local fish store. Tie together with rubber bands.*


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

What ammonia source are you adding to the tank to cycle it, since it has no fish in it?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Would also like to hear about how you are cycling your new fishless tank.


----------



## logansmomma1228 (May 2, 2010)

flyin-lowe said:


> What ammonia source are you adding to the tank to cycle it, since it has no fish in it?


 
I added pure ammonia until my levels were between 3 and 5 ppm. I shook the bottle first, no bubbles no scent. I also added some fish food a few days ago.


----------



## logansmomma1228 (May 2, 2010)

MediaHound said:


> Would also like to hear about how you are cycling your new fishless tank.


 
I got some seeded filter media and decor from an established tank and put it in mine. It has been cycling for two weeks now, ammonia is still between 3 and 5 but nitrates are up to about 20 already and I am just starting to see nitrites. I am using the paper test kits but I plan on getting the liquid test kit when I get some more money. I put some ammonia in it the first week, about the third or fourth day. then added some fish food last week. I have been keeping the air pump on during the day, and I was leaving the lights on but I just read in an article that keeping it dark should help the bacteria grow. I also have my heater on, but it is an automatic one that keeps the temp between 76 and 78 degrees. Again, when I get some more money I am going to get a better heater that I can adjust so I can raise the temp to about 82 or so. I also want to get a filter for up tp 30gal, right now I have an Aquatech 5-15.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Usually you are supposed to see nitrItes first before nitrAtes because nitrAtes cant come out of nowhere if there arent any nitrItes. I used to use paper test strips and I still have a lot extra that I dont use. I compared it just now and I get totally different results. As long as you keep adding ammonia, your tank will eventually cycle sooner or later. Do you have gravel along the floor to grow a bacteria bed? If you havent yet you should. It would be pointless if you finished a cycle with no gravel and then suction 90% of the water out. You would end up in a mini cycle or doing a complete cycle over agian.*


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I know money is an issue but you need to get a liquid test kit ASAP. The reason I say this is that if you had good seeded media you should be processing the ammonia down to zero already. The problem is with the unreliable paper test you can either add two much ammonia or not have enough ammonia in the tank and kill the good bacteria in your seeded material.


----------



## logansmomma1228 (May 2, 2010)

NursePlaty said:


> *Usually you are supposed to see nitrItes first before nitrAtes because nitrAtes cant come out of nowhere if there arent any nitrItes. I used to use paper test strips and I still have a lot extra that I dont use. I compared it just now and I get totally different results. As long as you keep adding ammonia, your tank will eventually cycle sooner or later. Do you have gravel along the floor to grow a bacteria bed? If you havent yet you should. It would be pointless if you finished a cycle with no gravel and then suction 90% of the water out. You would end up in a mini cycle or doing a complete cycle over agian.*


 
I think I posted a thread about the nitrite nitrate thing on here somewhere, or maybe on another site but I remember that I was wondering myself if that was supposed to happen that way. I am definitely going to get a liquid test kit as soon as I get money. I have been worrying that the paper kit is being innacurate and that is why i see nitrates before nitrites. I am starting to see nitrites now , but as i said before the nitrates are already at like 20 ppm according to the strip.

Yes I have gravel in my tank that was the first thing I put in it. It is decorated but I am jsut waiting to put my plants and fish in it


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

It might not hurt to check your tap water for nitrates. For that matter check for ammonia and nitrites while your at it.


----------

